# What to look for in reloadable shot shells



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Down the road I want to realod my shotgun shells for Cowboy shootin. The end result will be using black powder or a substitute in a coach gun. I'd like to start collecting shotshells now so I have a store for later. When I'm buying commercial ammo, what should I look for that makes the shell better for reloading?

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Unless you are going to shoot sheet or trap a press may be more than you want to spend. You can find some good deals on evil-bay for presses if you want one. A guy I know just got one at a yard sale. He's big into bird hunting.


----------

